# Golf IV springs



## smac (Mar 11, 2004)

Can anyone direct me to when I can find regular springs for my Golf? I don't want lowering springs. I went to a new mechanic today. He installed rear springs he had on hand, but said they were a "little heavier" spring. Well I think the ass end sits about 2 inches higher now.


----------



## smac (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Golf IV springs (smac)*

where I can find them not when


----------



## d1rty2.0 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re:*

online or junk yard or place where wrecked cars go... I mean, why would the mechanic put on springs that didn't belong there anyway? what happened to the stock ones? I have a complete set of stock springs for the MKIV but I live way south of the border....


----------

